# Topics > Robotics > Transforming robots, self-transforming robots, polymorphic robots, self-reconfigurable robots >  Mori, modular origami robot, Reconfigurable Robotics Lab, EPFL, Lausanne, Switzerland

## Airicist

Developer - Reconfigurable Robotics Lab

"Mori: A Modular Origami Robot"

by Christoph Belke, Jamie Paik

"Modular Robot Unit – Characterisation, Design and Realisation"

August 16, 2004

----------


## Airicist

Meet the Paik Lab

Published on May 12, 2017




> Meet the NCCR Robotics Paik Lab (RRL, EPFL) - headed by Professor Jamie Paik, the lab is dedicated to creating interactive robotic systems using cutting edge manufacturing techniques. The lab specialises in creating soft, foldable robots for use in a variety of situations, including creating compliant robotic assistive devices for people with disabilities.

----------


## Airicist

Mori: A Modular Origami Robot

Published on Jun 7, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Mori: A modular origami robot"

by Linda Seward
June 8, 2017

----------


## Airicist

A new coupling mechanism for our modular origami robot Mori

Published on Apr 30, 2019

"Automatic Couplings with Mechanical Overload Protection for Modular Robots"

by Christoph H. Belke and Jamie Paik
IEEE/ASME Transactions on Mechatronics, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Origami robots that reshape and transform themselves | Jamie Paik

Published on Aug 16, 2019




> Taking design cues from origami, robotician Jamie Paik and her team created "robogamis": folding robots made out super-thin materials that can reshape and transform themselves. In this talk and tech demo, Paik shows how robogamis could adapt to achieve a variety of tasks on earth (or in space) and demonstrates how they roll, jump, catapult like a slingshot and even pulse like a beating heart.

----------

